# Horse Calendar Contest!



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

wow sweet!!

well heres mine... i would put it in the month of easter but thats just me haha lol:lol::lol::lol: this is such an AWESOME contest!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

This is my horse, I own him.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

hmmm im going to have to dig up some pictures


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow 1 photo this is going to be hard

do they have to be landscape??


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

RedTree said:


> do they have to be landscape??


If you mean like it has to have landscape? Than no not really. It could be a close up of something like the eyes or something along those lines.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh no lol I ment the way the photo is, because most calanders are landscape with pictures long wise instead of the other way


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's mine. I really need to get some new ones.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

RedTree said:


> Oh no lol I ment the way the photo is, because most calanders are landscape with pictures long wise instead of the other way


Oh ok I see what you mean! lol I need to put that up there!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*IMPORTANT:*
*Please make sure photos are lanscape styled, wider instead of taller. If you have posted a vertical photo already, you may submit a lanscape photo instead: 
Marlea Warlea and Whisper 22*


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is my favourite of all my horses


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay awesome 

now to find a picture lol


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Here's my entry this is my horse Flirt enjoying some spring grass


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

10 yr old bay AQHA gelding Peppys Dry Flash aka DALLAS.


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

I might sound like a bit of a dufous but how do I import pics into a thread???
The add a file option doesn't go to My Pictures instead it asks for a http or web address, i've tried to cut & paste & that doesn't work either...do you have to upload the pics to personal album on this site first, if so what is the procedure to importing them back into the thread?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

My entry


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is one I took recently on longe...we haven't got to at liberty stage yet...& i'm yet to build my round yard...


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

Rawlo said:


> I might sound like a bit of a dufous but how do I import pics into a thread???
> The add a file option doesn't go to My Pictures instead it asks for a http or web address, i've tried to cut & paste & that doesn't work either...do you have to upload the pics to personal album on this site first, if so what is the procedure to importing them back into the thread?


 There should be a little paper clip button right above where you type, this will open a new window for downloading your photos, click on that and download the attachments once you have the ones you want downloaded you click on the paper clip again and you can click on the attachments seperately or insert them all at one time.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

My entry.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wanting to clarify.
Are you saying that you are going to print and mail out calendars to the twelve forum members who's horses you choose for your calendar?

That would be a fantastic prize!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol I used to have some great pictures but this is all I could come up with.


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

lahorsewhisperer said:


> There should be a little paper clip button right above where you type, this will open a new window for downloading your photos, click on that and download the attachments once you have the ones you want downloaded you click on the paper clip again and you can click on the attachments seperately or insert them all at one time.


Thanks Whisperer, with some persistance I figured it out...I'm such a der brain sometimes...my Mare is the chestnut mare above your pic. ;-)

Rawlo


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can I change mine? From the first one to this








Thank you!
Sorry the pic is so big!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is the best i got for now.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Suppose I'll join in, too. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

My girl Benny (JR Mercede)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Excel, my OTTB

When will the contest close? Awesome prize, by the way!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hershey after a roll in the snow


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is mine and I do have high res of this.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's my sweet Puck and his girlfriend.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

My boy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

^super cute. I love the blue theme


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Neat contest idea!  here's mine! http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/10430_296454220690_626405690_9601419_2291271_n.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firstdraftfarms (Jun 22, 2011)

*photo to submit for contest*

I have so many I love, but this is my absolute favorite. Can you submit more than one?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

^oh my. So handsome. What is he?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is one of my boys. Dakota  I have tons of pictures but this ones my favorite of him.


----------



## firstdraftfarms (Jun 22, 2011)

My guy is a Clydesdale/Hackney Cross! He definitely has that "wow factor"


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

So hard to pick just one, lol! I have tons of nice pictures of Arabians and other breeds that I'm sure would help you sell calenders, so if you would like more feel free to send me a message. Here is one of my favs.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wait, so are you not only going to give them to winners but also sell them?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

noilidonkey, twilight means that she takes more proffesional pictures, and if she used her pictures it would be good for selling, and not just to hand out, i think you read into it the wrong way, or at least thats how i took what she said.

and she also said that if the OP wanted to sell calenders, then to PM twilight and she would let the OP use her pics in them.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not really sure if the OP is going to sell them or not, I think that's what they ment by posting this, but I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time, nor the last I'm sure.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Just to clarify Im not going to be selling any calendars. The 12 photos I pick will go into the calendar and then those 12 people will get a copy as their prize. If anyone on here would like one they are more than welcomed to ask me but then I would have to charge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

omgpink said:


> *IMPORTANT:*
> *Please make sure photos are lanscape styled, wider instead of taller. If you have posted a vertical photo already, you may submit a lanscape photo instead: *
> *Marlea Warlea and Whisper 22*


 
NO!! oh that stinks! ok here is my entry then... it was really hard to choose :-|

i had one of moo and my dog and i was like GRR which one


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Great prize!

I found it hard to choose just one. I think i''ll go with this one:


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Heres a december one!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I like this  But just one picture will be really hard! I had one in mind but its not my horse and the owner and i dont talk much (no reason we just dont see eachother) so i guess thats out.... ok time to find a calender worthy one of my guy. ahh theres so many i like!!

I think i'll choose this one :










Its nice and summery  wish i had him long enough to get some good winter pictures. not many ppl are posting them and you need winter pictures for a calender


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Any winners yet? Closing date has came and went.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yuppers!
boy, a couple weeks ago I got great pix but I already did one!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

firstdraftfarms said:


> I have so many I love, but this is my absolute favorite. Can you submit more than one?


Wow he's pirdy, do you have any more piccies I can see?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Really wish this contest had been judged!
It was an awesome prize.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you decided on which pictures will be used?


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The contest technically ended two months ago, so I doubt it will ever be judged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLACKA (Sep 18, 2011)

*horse calendar*

TRUE LOVE.. Ri ( yes, my son. I own him....lol) and Ginger, our rescue (she owns us...)


----------



## FLACKA (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunny said:


> The contest technically ended two months ago, so I doubt it will ever be judged.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you serius? I thought that thread just went up.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeap, the end date was July 19. Check the OP.

It was never judged, I don't even know if the OP is even still active. I doubt it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

firstdraftfarms said:


> I have so many I love, but this is my absolute favorite. Can you submit more than one?



hmm interesting.. Search clydesdale Hackney cross and you get this exact photo on google =/ Is this really your horse?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

OP was on two days ago, lets hope they see this and decide to judge it and get the winners there calanders.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

vikki92 said:


> this is one of my boys. Dakota  i have tons of pictures but this ones my favorite of him.


 
georgous!!!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I am sorry to say that since the OP has deserted this thread, I am going to close it. Your pictures are all worthy of being included in a calender.


----------

